# Oostende - Belgium



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Tourism and building compagnies caused much more damage after WOII than the nazi's in WOII.


It pretty much equals out. The city centre was hit really hard back then.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Oostende was really great :cheers: and today i think is too


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

EvanG said:


> It pretty much equals out. The city centre was hit really hard back then.


Indeed, but:



> De opkomst van het massatoerisme en de immobiliënsector waren nog dramatischer dan de tweede wereldoorlog voor de afbraak van de belle-epoque architectuur _(wikipedia)_


And they should have demolished the old town anyway, like they did in (almost) all Belgian sea resort.


----------



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

Benonie said:


> And they should have demolished the old town anyway,


tss, you have no respect for our heritage


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

EvanG said:


> tss, you have no respect for our heritage


:lol: Oké, They _would_ have demolished the old town anyway...


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## JLbxl (Apr 15, 2020)

Eind oktober kondigde Haven Oostende de officiële start aan van de renovatie en herbestemming van het Stapelhuis Entrepot. Momenteel is de binnenkant van het gebouw volledig afgebroken en staan enkel de vier buitenmuren nog recht. De vier gevels worden volledig gerestaureerd en binnen wordt alles vernieuwd. 

Slijkensesteenweeg 


























LinkedIn/Port Oostende/Artes group construction


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

After the renovation/construction will be a museum of Oostende?


----------

